# A prayer if you please



## speedcop (Oct 4, 2011)

going in tomorrow morn. for a total knee replacement. Aint happy about it but gotta do it. You cant ever have enough folks saying a prayer for you that all goes well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 4, 2011)

no surgery is trivial, but lots of people have this done. just relax and let the doc's do their stuff. the morphine will kill the pain... an the lord keep ya safe!

my dad was in his late 70's when he had his done. a tough old guy. he was walking with assistance and in PT in very short order. it took a while for independence, but... it should come to ya before too long.

do what the docs say, and a little prayer to get ya through!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 5, 2011)

best of luck to ya , will keep you in my prayers ...


----------



## Sargent (Oct 5, 2011)

sent.

good luck.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Prayers from here are lifted for you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2011)

My prayers added as well.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 7, 2011)

My prayers added, too.

Please give us an update asap!!


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 10, 2011)

Prayers Lifted from here as well


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 11, 2011)

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 15, 2011)

Prayers and good luck. My boss had one done 3 years ago, and he says that leg feels like he's 25 again. He's thinking about doing the other one to even things out.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope you're home and recuperating well at this time.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the prayers and concerns, surgery went well last wed. They let me shower friday to go home. Pulled my back out removing handicap chair out of shower, passed 2 kidney stones friday, puked all the way home. I shudder to think what might have happened had you all not prayed for me! Im hobbling around and recovering slowly. I'm impatient. It aint happening fast enough. 

Hope next week shows some good improvement.


----------



## r.carreker (Oct 16, 2011)

*TKR recovery*

speedcop, i went through the same thing during pt just didn't seem like i was making any progress and then during week 4 everything just clicked and it worked do not give up on your thearpy it will come around. my best friend was a stationary bike. Good Luck


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm glad to hear everything went well even with the difficulties.
God's blessings in the next few weeks.


----------

